
Documents suggest Palantir will power Trump's ‘extreme vetting’ of immigrants - thadjo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/21/14012534/palantir-peter-thiel-trump-immigrant-extreme-vetting
======
saycheese
Couple of LinkedIn profiles reference Palantir's "Analytical Framework for
Intelligence" in their profiles:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=site:linkedin.com+%22Analyti...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site:linkedin.com+%22Analytical+Framework+for+Intelligence%22)

------
msie
Conflict of interest for Thiel? Nahhhhhh, Thiel is the ultimate lobbyist here.
Thiel: "Donald, with my s/w we can rule the world and get rid of all our
enemies!" Someone mentioned Person of Interest, Decima and Greer. Too true.

